# From IVF to IUI



## samanta (Feb 24, 2003)

Having had 3 unsuccessful IVF attempts, all failed after implantation stage ( no trouble with making grade 2 eggs and all eggs fertilizing ok), do you think it is worth considering trying IUI? Some people say this is going "backwards" but could it be that when Embryo Transfer takes place, something in my womb doesnt like it? And if we try IUI then at least it will all naturally find its way and womb lining will not get damaged? 

Your opinion would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks

Sam


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Sam,

I have just had one cycle on IVF which failed after implantation stage. I have high FSH therefore dont respond well to the drugs. When I saw the consultant for a review he suggested I do repeated IUIs instead as for the same money I would have a higher cumulative pg rate than with IVF. I thought it was going back but perhaps it does have some merit. 

Good luck in whatever you decide. 

Love Alliosn
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



samanta said:


> Having had 3 unsuccessful IVF attempts, all failed after implantation stage ( no trouble with making grade 2 eggs and all eggs fertilizing ok), do you think it is worth considering trying IUI?
> 
> Possibly. If you are both idiopathic then yes, if not then no.
> 
> ...


----------

